# comma in front of потому что



## Setwale_Charm

Меня заинтересовала эта картина просто потому что мне нравятся места, изображенные на ней. 

Should the comma stand before потому оr before что?


----------



## Q-cumber

It seems like two commas are needed here: 
Меня заинтересовала эта картина, просто потому, что мне нравятся места, изображенные на ней.
....or you can probably use semicolon between *картина* and *просто*, because we got two more or less self-sufficient sentences here.
As to me, I'd use suspension points in such a phrase, as follows: Меня заинтересовала эта картина ... просто потому, что мне нравятся изображ*ё*нные на ней места.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

But those dots change the intonation of the sentence and give it quite a different mood.


----------



## Q-cumber

Setwale_Charm said:


> But those dots change the intonation of the sentence and give it quite a different mood.



Sure thing. For instance, should one answer a question like: *А почему тебя заинтересовала эта картина?*, he'd reply  *"Меня-заинтересовала-эта-картина-просто-потоМУ(pausa/comma) что-мне-нравятся-места(pausa/comma) изображённые-на-ней". * (My preference: "...что мне нравятся изображённые на ней места").  However, as you know, we seldom give such an extended answers. A standard reply would be:
_-А почему тебя заинтересовала эта картина?
- Просто потому, что мне нравятся места, изображенные на ней._

That's why I suggested a situation when someone stops by a painting and utters such a phrase.   Меня заинтересовала эта картина... <long pause> and so on...


----------



## Velvetfeline

Я запуталась :/ Всегда обязательно надо ставить запятую в середину союза "потому, что"? Я часто пишу предложения с запятой перед словом "потому", но я не уверена в этом. Мои поиски на Google показывают два варианта...

Вот пример (я знаю, что это помогает!): Он влюбился в неё, потому что она была красавицей.

Кстати, исправьте меня, пожалуйста!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Я тоже, в основном, ставлю запятую перед "потому что".



Velvetfeline said:


> Он влюбился в неё, потому что она была красавицей.
> 
> Кстати, исправьте меня, пожалуйста!


 
Мужчины! Что с них взять!


----------



## Binario

"Он влюбился в неё, потому что она была красавицей.

Кстати, исправьте меня, пожалуйста!"

Да нечего исправлять, все правильно.


----------



## Ptak

Velvetfeline said:


> Я запуталась :/ Всегда обязательно надо ставить запятую в середину союза "потому, что"?


Не всегда.
Оба варианта возможны, в зависимости от того, что вы хотите подчеркнуть.
Я тоже обычно ставлю запятую *перед* "потому что".



> Мои поиски на *в* Google показывают два варианта


Гуглю в этом вопросе доверять не стòит.


----------



## Velvetfeline

Я не доверяю гуглю - он просто запутал меня. Это нередко бывает... 

Ну, если обе версии возможны, какая разница между ними? Что подчёркиваем когда (как в примере Setwale_charm) ставим запятую в середину? Мне можно сказать "Он влюбился в неё потому, что она была красавицей"? И если так возможно, какой нюанс значения и формальности?


----------



## Ptak

Он влюбился в нее*, потому что* она очень красивая. - Нейтральная интонация, просто объяснение причины (почему? - потому что красивая)

Он влюбился в нее* потому, что* она очень красивая. - Здесь подчеркивается _причина_, то есть _ИМЕННО потому_, что она красивая; то есть у этой влюбленности есть _конкретная_ ПРИЧИНА, и она состоит именно в том, что девушка красивая.


----------



## Velvetfeline

Извините, но разница мне еще не очень понятна; во втором примере, вы имеете в виду, что её красота является единственной причиной? Один мой друг думает, что это как 

He fell in love with her because...
vs.
He fell in love with her BECAUSE... (инонация). Он прав?


----------



## Ptak

Velvetfeline said:


> Извините, но разница мне еще не очень понятна; во втором примере, вы имеете в виду, что её красота является единственной причиной?


Правильно!



Velvetfeline said:


> Один мой друг думает, что это как
> 
> He fell in love with her because...
> vs.
> He fell in love with her BECAUSE... (инонация). Он прав?


Я думаю, да.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Это официальное правило русского языка?


----------



## Maroseika

Setwale_Charm said:


> Это официальное правило русского языка?


Если под официальными разуметь Правила'56, то там, кажется, о таких частностях не говорится.
Но вообще существует правило (неофициальное?): в сложных союзах запятая ставится в зависимости от интонации или смыслового ударения (потому что, оттого что, потому как, постольку поскольку и т.д.).


----------



## Sandra723

вообще-то у нас есть (думаю как и в каждом языке) традидионное написание, равно как и употребление некоторых форм, их надобно заучить, и никто не ломает себе голову над ними, пока иностранцы не обратят на низх вниание. Нормальное явление)).


----------



## Maroseika

Sandra723 said:


> вообще-то у нас есть (думаю как и в каждом языке) традидионное написание, равно как и употребление некоторых форм, их надобно заучить, и никто не ломает себе голову над ними, пока иностранцы не обратят на низх вниание. Нормальное явление)).


К сожалению, ничего "заучить" в данном случае нельзя, потому что место запятой действительно зависит от контекста.


----------



## Sandra723

от значения. контекст - это привилегия англицкого языка


----------



## Maroseika

Sandra723 said:


> от значения. контекст - это привилегия англицкого языка


Простите, от значения чего?
Боюсь, что я имел в виду именно контекст, т.е. "относительно законченную в смысловом отношении часть текста, высказывания", как определяет зачем-то это несущестующее в РЯ слово Ожегов.


----------



## Sandra723

конструкции.


----------



## Sandra723

*ПОТОМУ ЧТО или ПОТОМУ, ЧТО
        (запятая при сложных подчинительных союзах) *

             В языке, в отличие от          арифметики, от перестановки мест слагаемых сумма не только меняется, но          иногда может превратиться в разность.

              Лучше всего, пожалуй, это свойство нашей          письменной речи демонстрируют два популярных "пунктуационных анекдота".          Первый из них - о двоечнике Вите Перестукине, герое повести Л. Гераскиной          "В стране невыученных уроков", судьба которого оказалась зависимой          от того, как он поставит запятую в приговоре, вынесенном ему его величеством          Глаголом Повелительного Наклонения "за невежество, лень и незнание          родного языка": КАЗНИТЬ НЕЛЬЗЯ ПОМИЛОВАТЬ.          А второй - о некоем путешественнике, который в момент опасности пообещал          в случае спасения "_поставить статую золотую,          пику держащую_", но, как только опасность миновала, решил          не раскошеливаться и дал распоряжение: "_Поставьте          статую, золотую пику держащую_".
              Русская пунктуация, согласно замечанию          одного из самых тонких ее исследователей Н.С. Валгиной, "имеет четкое          назначение - передать читающему смысл написанного таким, каким он воспроизводится          пишущим". Вот почему она уже по самому определению своему субъективна,          а потому - и в этом ее принципиальное отличие от орфографии - в большинстве          случаев с необходимостью вариативна. И помнить об этом, изучая          систему пунктуационных правил, совершенно необходимо: ведь, по словам          А.П. Чехова, "в художественном произведении знаки зачастую играют          роль нот, и выучиться им по учебнику нельзя; нужны чутье и опыт".          

              Попробуйте найти пунктуационные ошибки          в оформлении следующих предложений и понять, как неправильная расстановка          знаков препинания нарушает смысл текста:
        1. Давно установлено, что осьминоги прекрасно обучаются, у них хорошая          память, они узнают людей, которые их кормят и могут стать ручными. 
        2. Антон прослезился, увидя его, поклонился ему до земли, сказал ему,          что старый его барин еще жив и побежал запрягать лошадей (А. Пушкин).          
        3. Она [Анна Сергеевна] гуляла одна, все в том же берете с белым шпицем          (А. Чехов). 
        4. С Землёй я поддерживал двустороннюю радиосвязь и слышал голоса товарищей,          работавших на радиостанциях настолько отчётливо, как если бы они находились          рядом (По Ю. Гагарину). 
        5. Вдруг ямщик стал посматривать в сторону и, наконец сняв шапку, оборотился          ко мне и сказал: "Барин, не прикажешь ли воротиться?" (А. Пушкин).          
        6. К сожалению, он отличался чрезвычайной близорукостью так, что даже          носил стёкла по какому-то особенному заказу (А. Куприн). 
        7. В нижнем этаже, под балконом, окна, вероятно, были открыты потому,          что отчетливо слышались женские голоса и смех (А. Чехов).

              Два последних примера иллюстрируют правило          о постановке знака препинания в сложноподчиненном предложении с составным          подчинительным союзом (_благодаря тому что, ввиду          того что, вследствие того что, в силу того что, вместо того чтобы, для          того чтобы, с тем чтобы, в то время как, оттого что, потому что, несмотря          на то что, после того как, перед тем как, прежде чем_ и т. п.).          
              Если придаточное предложение соединено          с главным при помощи сложного (составного) подчинительного союза, то место          знака препинания зачастую определяется самим пишущим - в зависимости от          конкретных целей высказывания. Можно написать Она          ему нравилась, _потому что_          была очень красива (акцент на результат) или Она          ему нравилась _потому, что_          была очень красива (акцент на причину). 
              При расчленении союза первая его часть          становится соотносительным словом, включенным в состав главной части сложноподчиненного          предложения на правах одного из его членов (как правило, обстоятельства),          а придаточное предложение приобретает уточнительный характер: Лицо          ее тонко розовело и слегка лоснилось (по какой причине?) _оттого_          (почему именно?)_, что_          она недавно умывалась с мылом (М. Шолохов). (Ср. Лицо          ее <…> лоснилось (по какой причине?),          _оттого что_          она недавно умывалась с мылом.)
              Однако существуют          формальные условия, диктующие обязательное          расчленение/нерасчленение такого союза. К условиям обязательного расчленения          союза относятся следующие:        

             Наличие перед союзом отрицательной частицы "не",              например: Она ему нравилась _не              потому, что_ была очень красива.
             Наличие перед союзом усилительных, ограничительных              и других частиц, например: Она ему нравилась              _только_ (_лишь,              в особенности, как раз, именно_ и т. п.) _потому,              что_ была очень красива.
            Наличие перед союзом вводного слова или вводной              конструкции, например: Она ему нравилась, _видимо_              (_вероятно, может быть, кажется, очевидно, надо              думать, полагаю_ и т. п.)_, потому,              что_ была очень красива.
           Включение первой части (соотносительного слова)              в ряд однородных членов или параллельных конструкций, например: Она              ему нравилась _потому, что_              была очень красива, _а еще более потому,              что_ обладала необыкновенным обаянием.            
                      Нужно иметь в виду,          что некоторые союзы при разрыве на две части резко меняют свое значение,          например: Я упала, _так          что _разбила коленку (придаточное          следствия) - Я упала _так,          что_ разбила коленку (придаточное          образа действия с оттенком степени этого качества); Он          глядел на нее, _так как_          она ему нравилась (придаточное причины) - Он          глядел на нее _так, как_          если бы она ему нравилась (придаточное образа действия с оттенком          степени этого качества).
              Чаще не расчленяется сложный подчинительный          союз, если придаточное предложение предшествует главному, например: _По          мере того как_ снег в котелке серел и обращался          в молочно-мутноватую жидкость, Павел добавлял снегу из ведра (Б.          Окуджава). Нерасчлененность союза в такой позиции объясняется тем, что          обычно акцентируется последняя часть предложения, в начале же акценты          редки. Ср.: _По мере того как_          поднималось солнце, день теплел и веселел (И. Бунин). - Шум          стихал _по мере того, как_          известие проникало во все углы зала (Л. Леонов). 
              Не расчленяются сложные союзы _тогда          как, в то время как_: Ему нравилось читать          детективы, _в то время как_          (_тогда как_)          его жена предпочитала жанр любовного романа.
              Возможность расчленения союза _в          то время как_ обнаруживается при актуализации временного значения,          особенно при включении слов _как раз, еще, самое,          именно_: Я спросил об этом деда _как          раз в то время, как_ он замахнулся было          вторым валенком (М. Пришвин). Такие предложения близки к предложениям          с союзом _когда_ (_в          то время, когда_): Грибы по-настоящему          начинают расти _в то время, когда_          рожь выметывает колос (В. Тендряков).

              В рассказе А. Каневского "О пользе          знаков препинания" говорится о том, как "человек          потерял запятую, стал бояться сложных предложений. Искал фразу попроще.          За несложными фразами пришли несложные мысли. 
              Потом он потерял знак восклицательный          и начал говорить тихо, с одной интонацией. Его уже ничто не радовало и          не возмущало, он ко всему относился без эмоций. 
              Затем он потерял знак вопросительный          и перестал задавать всякие вопросы. Никакие события не вызывали его любопытства,          где бы они ни происходили - в космосе, на Земле или даже в собственной          квартире. 
              Еще через пару лет он потерял двоеточие          и перестал объяснять людям свои поступки. 
              К концу жизни у него остались только          кавычки. Он не высказывал ни одной собственной идеи, он все время кого-нибудь          цитировал - так он совсем разучился мыслить и дошел до точки. 
              Берегите знаки препинания!"


----------



## Maroseika

Sandra723 said:


> конструкции.


Т.е. вы предлагаете заменить "зависит от контекста" на "зависит от значения конструкции "?
Не совсем понятно, правда, чем "конструкция" лучше "контекста"...


----------



## Maroseika

Sandra723 said:


> *ПОТОМУ ЧТО или ПОТОМУ, ЧТО*
> *(запятая при сложных подчинительных союзах) *


Сандра, но разве ваша прекрасная цитата не противоречит вашему утверждению, что нечто следует просто заучить?
По-моему, вы прекрасно объяснили, как, в зависимости от контекста или, если хотите, от значения конструкции, ставить запятую в сложных союзах.


----------



## Sandra723

я хочу сказать, что конструкция - это лишь единица. а макроконтекст - это ее окружение.


----------



## Maroseika

Sandra723 said:


> я хочу сказать, что конструкция - это лишь единица. а макроконтекст - это ее окружение.


Разве кто-то говорил о макроконтексте?


----------



## Sandra723

ладно вам.


----------

